# Adding Wall Warts in Parallel 2 Lane Track



## tjcdas (Oct 6, 2004)

Guys right now I run an AFX Tomy set up using two terminal tracks with two wall warts as per the diagram.

To add two more wall warts could I add two more terminal tracks with the wires underneath cut to isolate the lane and just plug the wall wart into the each of the new terminal tracks? 

Can you add parallel wall warts? We would end up having 4 terminal with 4 wall warts for the setup.

This is just for a temporary track not a permanent layout. 


Thanks

Tom


----------



## ctsvowner (Aug 9, 2010)

They make a terminal track that has two built in power pack plug in's. 

not my auction just did a search on the bay. http://www.ebay.com/itm/AFX-TOMY-Du...160949145918?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item257951113e


----------



## tjcdas (Oct 6, 2004)

I am looking to hook up two wall warts per lane, 4 wall warts two lanes.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm not 100% sure of this, but my brain tells me unless there's a second controller hooked up and in use for each lane, having a 2nd power pack is pretty much useless. Wouldn't it be an open circuit? Also, I don't think it will stack volts. Amps might go up if anything, but again, only if both controllers for that lane are in use. 

What effect are you looking for? More volts or more amps or both?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

slotcarman(joeLEDburner)12078 is correct.
what you want to do to run the wall warts in parallel is to cut a plug off, combine two wall warts to one plug in parallel. you CANNOT wire them in series. you will get a huge SHORT CIRCUIT/SHUNT and burn down the house.
probably just better to get a different power supply that has the volts, amps and watts you are looking for!


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

http://home.comcast.net/~medanic/MPS/MPS-1.htm

above my pay grade, I play with water.

Get a 8998 Dual Power Pack Terminal Track or if you have some 
1 power 2 controllers 15" pieces 
just hack at the bottom

try some other DC power supplies , nintendo game cube, laptop power, ect....
and latest find for DC power 
Computer Speakers Wall Warts 
some good bench top power


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Radio Shack carries capacitators + 3 and 6 amp diodes.


----------

